# Протрузия L5-S1



## menserj (28 Сен 2020)

Здравствуйте. Меня зовут Сергей, 38 лет. Вес 70 кг, рост 184 см.
1 марта вышел из дома на работу. Прошел где то метров 500 быстрым шагом(ещё думаю какой хороший сегодня день солнечный) и вдруг резкая боль в правой ноге(ниже колена по всей длине ниже колена).

Вообщем у меня Циркулярная протрузия межпозвонокового диска L5-s1.

Что делать? Как лечить? Если нужно мрт и рентген то выложу.


----------



## La murr (28 Сен 2020)

@menserj, Сергей, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## menserj (28 Сен 2020)

А мрт у меня на диске, программа там efilmlite. Как мне тогда прислать фото?


----------



## La murr (28 Сен 2020)

Сергей, при загрузке снимков попробуйте воспользоваться этими рекомендациями, пожалуйста -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23773/post-406438


----------



## menserj (28 Сен 2020)




----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Сен 2020)

Слабость ноги есть? На пятках и носках ходить можете? Сейчас при ходьбе боль в голени спереди или сзади. При ходьбе она усиливается или нет?


----------



## menserj (28 Сен 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, слабости ноги нет. На пятках и носках могу ходить(если недолго).
При ходьбе боль сразу над коленом в правой ноге(иногда справа от колена). Могу ходить только очень медленно, буквально переставляю ноги. Пройти сто метров для меня мучение(приходится всё время останавливаться и идти очень медленно).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Сен 2020)

УЗи артерий ! ног.
Почитать про синдром "расколотой голени".


----------



## menserj (29 Сен 2020)




----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Сен 2020)

А просто рентген прямой снимок есть?
Есть какая-то аномалия развития.


----------



## menserj (29 Сен 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> УЗИ артерий ! ног.
> Почитать про синдром "расколотой голени".


Я не бегал уже два года, травматолог обследовал ногу, но ничего не обнаружил.
Снимки мрт достаточного размера?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А просто рентген прямой снимок есть?
> Есть какая-то аномалия развития.


Рентген только два снимка, лежа и стоя, те что я уже выложил.


----------



## menserj (30 Сен 2020)

@Доктор Ступин?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Окт 2020)

Какой вопрос?


----------



## menserj (1 Окт 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Какой вопрос?


Вы написали есть какая то аномалия развития. И это протрузия даёт ограничение подвижности? Что можете сказать по результатам мрт?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Окт 2020)

Чтобы ответить на вопрос об аномалии, нужны снимки.
Сейчас надо понять от чего болит, по сникам протрузия не причина, да и оценивать надо сам диск. Можете поставить  для скачивания и просмотра?
Выраженнее смотрится кривая спина с укорочением левой ноги и явно какой-то аномалией развития.
Нужен хороший рентген или КТ с реконструкцией.

Болело ниже колена. Врач смотрел на предмет туннельного синдрома малоберцовой мышцы? На предмет синдрома "переднего фасциального ложа голени"?


----------



## menserj (2 Окт 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Чтобы ответить на вопрос об аномалии, нужны снимки.


Отправил Вам ссылку на просмотр и скачивание диска с МРТ в личные сообщения.
на предмет туннельного синдрома малоберцовой мышцы, На предмет синдрома "переднего фасциального ложа голени" врач вроде бы не смотрел, он перегибал ногу, стучал молоточком и т.д.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Окт 2020)

Не все есть и на диске. Если боль только ниже колена, то все же для начала надо поискать там, протрузии не могут дать боли в ногу. Аномалия развития есть, какая не могу ответить, надо делать рентген или КТ.


----------



## menserj (3 Окт 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, боль не только ниже колена, вернее она выше колена и бывает слева от колена чуть выше колена. Бывает боль и в левой ноге тоже. Вчера потянулся в задний карман брюк и прострелило спину справа внизу (там у меня иногда так что то простреливает).
Какой конкретно рентген или кт нужно? Почему не подходит тот рентген что я уже делал?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Окт 2020)

Протрузия не похожа на причину боли в ноге, а вот спондилоартроз, вполне.
КТ поясничного отдела с реконструкцией.
Или рентгенография прямой и боковой снимок в таком качестве, чтобы были видны позвонки.


----------

